# Topics > Arts > Music >  BRONZE, technology that allows music creators to utilise AI and machine learning as creative tools for composition and arrangement, London, England, United Kingdom

## Airicist

bronze.ai

twitter.com/bronzemuzic

linkedin.com/company/bronzeai

CTO - Martin Vidler

----------

